# Yamaha YS928J Work Light



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello,
My work-light suddenly stopped working last night.... Otherwise, the machine works just fine... I am not that mechanically inclined, so I was wondering the best way to troubleshoot this issue to find the culprit.. Is the issue likely a blown fuse, or the light itself? The machine is 11 years old, YS928J. Thank you,


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Never mind, I found the issue.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

What was the root cause? It might help someone else.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Lunta said:


> What was the root cause? It might help someone else.


It looks like the bulb is the issue, as its glass appears blackened.... So I assume it's burnt out.

UPDATE: It was the bulb...


----------

